# If you breed long coat with smooth



## jimjanie.wanadoo.co.uk (Jan 11, 2005)

what would the out come be, would you get both coats in a litter


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

jimjanie.wanadoo.co.uk said:


> what would the out come be, would you get both coats in a litter


It's possible My last litter was from a LC Sire and a SC Dam and all the puppies were SC. That same LC Sire was bred to a different SC Dam and all the puppies wer LC. You can look up chihuahua Genetics online thats what it all as to do with is Genetics...


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

i think sc is the dominant gene, so unless the sc had a lc in its pedigree you should get all shortcoats. In the uk you cant KC register a puppy from a litter where sc and lc have been crossed(as they are treated as seperate breeds), so its likely that when you have a shortcoat there wont really be any longcoats in its recent pedigree. Im not sure wether maybe you do see a slightly longer short coat though...
mia
x


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Gadgets mom and dad are both short haired but he is long haired.. well, he is looking like he will be... none of the other litter mates have his kind of hair.. they are all really short like mom and dad... every one who sees him even his vet says he is long haired....


----------



## TomCan Chihuahuas (Feb 25, 2005)

jimjanie.wanadoo.co.uk said:


> what would the out come be, would you get both coats in a litter


Hi. SC is dominant.
If you breed a smooth to a smooth all smooths.
If you breed a smooth to a LC. All smooths carrying for long coat.
If you breed 2 smooth carrying long coat you can get both coat types in one litter.
If you breed 2 long coats you can only get long coat. 

Smooth carrying long coat can look like a smooth coat or a long coat. Or in between. Its all in how the genes line up.


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

TomCan...I'm sorry but I have to ask what your genetics background is because as I've been reading your posts I've noticed myself cringing at the way you explain things. You present yourself as an expert...or at least knowledgable individual...yet your explanation of genetics isn't at all scientific....you use "always" and "all" when there are other possibilities. And in genetics there are often exceptions...

For example Long Coat versus Short Coat if it's a simple dominace this is what you get...

CC=short coat
Cc=short coat
cc=long coat

So, CCxCC= all CC or short coat
CCxCc= all short coat, 50% will be carriers for long coat
CcxCc= 25% short coat CC, 50% short coat Cc (carriers for long coat), and 25% long coat cc
CCxcc= all short coat Cc (carriers for long coat)
Ccxcc= 50% short coat Cc (carriers for long coat), 50% long coat cc
ccxcc= all long coat
Of course percentages are based on a large population so in any litter you may or may not see these results. 

The simple answer is if there were any long coats in your short coats ancestry you could get a mixed litter of long and short (like Mia said). My Charlie is a long coat and came from a short coat dad, and long coat mom. I've heard of coats that were in-between long and short which would most likely mean that there are other genes that play into the coat length. (probably not a co-dominance thing otherwise it would be more common) It's kinda like eye color, brown is dominant over blue but there are lots of shades and green and hazel in the mix, not many things are as simple as dominant or recessive unfortunately.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

great explanation JL :wave:


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

jlcase said:


> TomCan...I'm sorry but I have to ask what your genetics background is because as I've been reading your posts I've noticed myself cringing at the way you explain things. You present yourself as an expert...or at least knowledgable individual...yet your explanation of genetics isn't at all scientific....you use "always" and "all" when there are other possibilities. And in genetics there are often exceptions...
> 
> For example Long Coat versus Short Coat if it's a simple dominace this is what you get...
> 
> ...



Great Job (Applauds) :cheers:


----------



## TomCan Chihuahuas (Feb 25, 2005)

jlcase said:


> TomCan...I'm sorry but I have to ask what your genetics background is because as I've been reading your posts I've noticed myself cringing at the way you explain things. You present yourself as an expert...or at least knowledgable individual...yet your explanation of genetics isn't at all scientific....you use "always" and "all" when there are other possibilities. And in genetics there are often exceptions...
> 
> For example Long Coat versus Short Coat if it's a simple dominace this is what you get...
> 
> ...





> TomCan...I'm sorry but I have to ask what your genetics background is because as I've been reading your posts I've noticed myself cringing at the way you explain things.


I have a toy breeds (mostly chihuahua genetics forum). The link is in my signature. Most of it is open to the public. I might not have a way with words like you do. Sorry. 
But smooth coat (Dominant) will only produce smooth coat.
Long coat (Recessive) will only produce long coat.
(Note If no other factors are involved. 

Like Mia said: In the UK they are separate breeds and they (should) breed true. :? 



> You present yourself as an expert...or at least knowledgable individual...


I try to be helpful. I have studied genetics (book) (Mentors) (forums)and Yahoo lists for a couple years and I know some. Expert No.


----------



## TomCan Chihuahuas (Feb 25, 2005)

Your terminology:


> CC=short coat
> Cc=short coat
> cc=long coat



CC=smooth coat
Cc= smooth carrying long coat (rough coat)
cc= long coat

CC bred to CC will only produce smooth coat. It is all the dogs have to offer thier offspring.
cc bred to cc will only produce long coats. It is all the dogs have to offer thier offspring.
Cc like I SAID it is all in how the genes line up, and genes can be "carried" without expressing themselves for many generations.


----------

